

RubyTu.be, a community driven Ruby video & screencast index - mdweezer
http://rubytu.be/

======
davidw
Ugh. I hate it when this kind of thing turns up in my search results. I'm
looking for "actionable intelligence", and I get some 25 minute long video
that I can' really scan through, and certainly can't cut and paste from.

~~~
petercooper
I'm working on some tech that resolves some of these problems, and I'll be
unleashing it first in the Ruby circle (merely because that's the topic I know
most about). Since you seem to have a real feel for what can be irritating
about videos (thoughts I share), I'd love to let you (and/or others here) have
a look at the alpha stage in the next few weeks.

~~~
villageidiot
That sounds like a big project. I've never encountered anything related to
video that is solved with a simple technical solution. Unless you're talking
about something like Google's Video Sitemaps.

~~~
petercooper
No, nothing like that I'm afraid. I'm approaching it from the content
producer's POV, so it won't be viable for videos that already exist, although
with a little work they could be brought into it..

~~~
villageidiot
Good luck. I'll keep my eye on the usual Ruby channels then.

------
stcredzero
How about a site for Daytime Soap Operas from Spain?

day.rubytu.es

